# Lost fry and have a few questions.



## Lexi101 (Aug 10, 2009)

Ok so I lost my fry sadly. They were never vertically hanging from the nest. Does anyone know why that would have happened? When they fell from the nest they never seemed to be moving either though he would still pick them up and put them back in the nest or well attempt to put them back in the nest. If anyone can help me with these questions or just telling me some things that I may not know I would love to learn from you all.


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry about the loss of your fry. I have no idea what could have happened to them unless they had some kind of disease.


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

maybe if was a bad batch


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

I think the male cared about them to much. He killed them with love ((


----------



## crowntail lover (Apr 25, 2009)

It might have been a bad feritility


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Thats so sad ;[


----------



## ifish (Apr 30, 2009)

yes imagin in the real workd if our paretns killied us with love lol thats a funny htought but sorry about your fry you can slways try again


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

Maybe he knew there was something wrong with them so he culled them.


----------



## rb500 (Jul 12, 2009)

Yea, when my cat had kittens, there was a runt that she wouldnt even look at because she wouldn;t eat. She was premature unlike the rest, so she didn't have the instinct to eat yet. The parents know things like that. Maybe they weren't fertilized correctly or something. 

P.S. The kitten survived, I spent and hour teaching it how to eat and is still a little smaller than normal and cross-eyed, seems a little slower in the head, but is adorable and I'm keeping her!! lol


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

It was sweet of you to save that kitten.


----------



## ScentedLove (Aug 13, 2009)

Touching story with the kitten


----------



## cindylou (May 11, 2009)

mine didnt hang vertically early either, after hatching i didnt see any signs of life either. i took the father out and all of a sudden they were swimming everywhere. you cant save them all but i do have 10 and they are larger than they have been before. sometimes i think the dad eats them, this time i started feeding my dads after spawning and getting the eggs situated. this seems like it helped, he would just hurry down and get his blood worms, eat them and quickly swim back to the nest. i fed him twice a day.


----------



## ChristinaRoss (Sep 4, 2009)

maybe this is from being the first time theyve bred. ive heard of this alot with the first timers. good luck with the kitty kitty!

i have a mama and 2 kittens who've recently adopted my home as their own. so now i have 3 cats lol


----------



## Vikki81207 (May 27, 2009)

Yeah Merlin ate 75% of my first batch too.


----------

